# MEDION ERAZER X6813 (MD 97855) PCGH-Edition



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]


----------



## Kellerkind79 (30. Juni 2011)

*Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Und wieder ein Notebook mit glänzendem Display.
Wann verstehen die Notebookhersteller eigentlich, dass die Konsumenten sich Notebooks mit matten Displays wünschen? Ich bin da nicht allein. Habe schon mit mehreren Leuten darüber geprochen. Alle wollen matte Displays, aber die Hersteller produzieren konsequent glänzenden Mist. Matte Displays findet man fast nur noch im Business-Bereich.


----------



## gramallama (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Versteh ich auch nicht. Ich hatte noch Glück mit meinem Schenker P501 Notebook. Dort hatten die 2 Tage nachdem ich es gekauft habe plötzlich nur noch Glare-Displays eingebaut und vorher waren es Non-Glare, also gerade noch gut weggekommen. Grade bei den Gamer-Notebook versteh ich das nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Kellerkind79 schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Notebook mit glänzendem Display.
> Wann verstehen die Notebookhersteller eigentlich, dass die Konsumenten sich Notebooks mit matten Displays wünschen? Ich bin da nicht allein. Habe schon mit mehreren Leuten darüber geprochen. Alle wollen matte Displays, aber die Hersteller produzieren konsequent glänzenden Mist. Matte Displays findet man fast nur noch im Business-Bereich.


 Vllt wegen Apple?
Ich kaufe mir kein Leistungsstarkes Notebook, da habe ich meinen großen hier. Und für Internet noch ein Netbook, somit habe ich das Problem nicht.
Trotzdem kann ich dich verstehen.

Das trifft es.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kellerkind79 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



maxus08 schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht. Ich hatte noch Glück mit meinem Schenker P501 Notebook. Dort hatten die 2 Tage nachdem ich es gekauft habe plötzlich nur noch Glare-Displays eingebaut und vorher waren es Non-Glare also grade noch gut weggekommen. Grade bei den Gamer-Notebook versteh ich das nicht.


 
Ja, es ist wirklich unverständlich. Noch nicht einmal gegen Aufpreis bekommt man ein mattes Display. Auch die richtig teuren Gamer-Notebooks sind nur verspiegelt zu bekommen. Bei Schenker gibts ein paar Modelle mit matten Display, aber bei den höheren Auflösungen gibt es dann auch wieder nur was Spiegelndes.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Gut 1100 Tacken für ein Notbuch ist schon eine hohe Hausnummer. Glare - Displays sind absolut nicht mein Fall un dich würde lieber ein solides Arbeitstier kaufen anstatt so ne Juppykiste


----------



## PCGH_Marco (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Matte Displays mit der Auflösung 1.920 x 1.080 sind derzeit in Asien nicht  lieferbar, wir haben uns daher für ein Glare-LCD von LG entschieden,  durch die 220 cd/m² Leuchtkraft spiegelt es kaum noch.


----------



## mojoxy (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> [...]durch die 220 cd/m² Leuchtkraft spiegelt es kaum noch.


Zumindest solange man sich innerhalb eines geschlossenen Raumes befindet. Wobei dieses 3,5kg Schwergewicht wohl eh eher selten das Tageslicht erblicken wird


----------



## Malborex (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Immer diese Progamer, die dann irgendeinen werbewirksamen Satz daherreden, wo auf jedenfall ein Superlativ drin vorkommt.

Aber sonst ganz schön das Ding.
Gruß Malborex


----------



## Kellerkind79 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Matte Displays mit der Auflösung 1.920 x 1.080 sind derzeit in Asien nicht  lieferbar, wir haben uns daher für ein Glare-LCD von LG entschieden,  durch die 220 cd/m² Leuchtkraft spiegelt es kaum noch.


 
Derzeit nicht lieferbar? Ich glaube, die waren noch nie lieferbar! Ich halte schon seit Monaten Ausschau nach einem Notebook. Bis jetzt konnte mich keins überzeugen. Das Display ist neben der Verarbeitung und dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis das Wichtigste. Wenn ich schon 1000 Euro oder mehr ausgebe, will ich mich nicht den ganzen Tag darüber aufregen, dass das Display spiegelt! Es mag ja vielleicht eine subjektive Meinung sein, aber ein spiegelndes Displpay geht gar nicht! Weder drinnen noch draussen! Da kann das so hell strahlen wie es will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Malborex schrieb:


> Immer diese Progamer, die dann irgendeinen werbewirksamen Satz daherreden, wo auf jedenfall ein Superlativ drin vorkommt.
> 
> Aber sonst ganz schön das Ding.
> Gruß Malborex


Muss jeder selber wissen, aber selbst damals bei herkömmlichen Monitoren und Fernsehern haben mich Spiegelungen immer schon genervt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Muss jeder selber wissen, aber selbst damals bei herkömmlichen Monitoren und Fernsehern haben mich Spiegelungen immer schon genervt


 
Es gibt durchaus große Unterschiede bei den Spiegelungen. Gut zu sehen bei den aktuellen Tablets. Da gibts wirklich gute Lösungen, aber auch wirklich schlechte.


----------



## munichlondon (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Matte Displays mit der Auflösung 1.920 x 1.080 sind derzeit in Asien nicht  lieferbar, wir haben uns daher für ein Glare-LCD von LG entschieden,  durch die 220 cd/m² Leuchtkraft spiegelt es kaum noch.



Dies sind die Testwerte von Notebookcheck:

*Infos*
Maximal: 251 cd/m²
Durchschnitt: 233.8 cd/m²
Ausleuchtung: 90 %
Helligkeit Akku: 231 cd/m²
Schwarzwert: 1.32 cd/m²
Kontrast: 175:1

Unabhängig von dem Glare-Display (es gibt günstige und wirksame Folien für wenig Geld bei Amazon, alleine die Aufbringung scheint ein wenig tricky zu sein), ist der Schwarzwert und damit der Kontrast gelinde gesagt eine Frechheit. Außerdem scheint die Helligkeit sowieso schon über 220 cd/m² zu sein.

Messen die Misst oder hat Medion seit 29.4.2011 das Displaymodell gewechselt?

Tobias


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus große Unterschiede bei den Spiegelungen. Gut zu sehen bei den aktuellen Tablets. Da gibts wirklich gute Lösungen, aber auch wirklich schlechte.


 
Was wäre denn ein Positiv-Beispiel?

_edit:
@saarlandurpils da unten: Das war eine ernst gemeinte Frage, da ich mich im Tablet-Bereich nicht auskenne!_


----------



## munichlondon (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



munichlondon schrieb:


> Dies sind die Testwerte von Notebookcheck:
> 
> *Infos*
> Maximal: 251 cd/m²
> ...


 
Ups, sorry, sehe gerade daß Notebookcheck den Laptop mit dem AU Optronics B156HW01 V5 (AUO15ED) gestestet hatte und nicht mit dem erwähnten LG Display. Jetzt würde mich nur interessieren wie der Kontrast, Schwarzwert und Farbumfang von ebendiesem ist...


----------



## saarlandurpils (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Was wäre denn ein Positiv-Beispiel?


 he he sehr gut...


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Glare-Displays ist schon in geschlossenen Räumen grenzwertig.
Wenn einem die Sonne von hinten auf das Display scheint sieht man kaum noch etwas.
Deswegen ist das ganze Ding untauglich.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Klingt sehr interessant das Produkt, vor allem für den Preis.
Das Glare Display ist der einzige Negativpunkt, aber ich denke man kann auch mit Glare leben.
Top Produkt!


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

wo gibts denn das zu kaufen ?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Wie wärs mal mit Artikel lesen? Steht drin:
MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6813 PCGH-Edition (MD97855)


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Wo kann man das vormerken ?


----------



## Explosiv (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



ubuntu1001 schrieb:


> Wo kann man das vormerken ?



Leg in deinem Browser ein Lesezeichen an .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## tt7crocodiles (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Oh man, jedes mal wenn ich _PCGH-Notebook_ lese hoffe ich, dass endlich ein schönes kleines 12-13" Laptop mit mattem Display und beleuchteter Tastatur auf mich wartet . Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Das klingt jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einem Zockernotebook


----------



## Bensta (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Bei Appe gibts bei größeren Displays die Möglichkeit matt zu bestellen. Warum können/wollen das andere Hersteller nicht ? Sonst versuchen doch auch immer alle Apple zu kopieren.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

"Apple zu kopieren"


----------



## guna7 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einem Zockernotebook


 Nicht jeder möchte ein Zockernotebook. Zum einen sind die verdammt teuer, zum anderen habe ich zum Zocken meinen Desktop-PC. Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Notebook mit mattem Display, das nur zum surfen etc. taugt.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Dann müsstet du wohl mal schauen was "PC Surf Hardware" bald released


----------



## tils (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann müsstet du wohl mal schauen was "PC Surf Hardware" bald released


  Medion... die mag ich ja. Von denen hatte ich mal ein paar Laptops zum Reparieren hier. Man sieht halt den Preis...


----------



## Megael (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Und wieder eine Glare Runde. Solange die Herrsteller den Mist verkaufen, solange werden auch die Matten nicht herge...ähm lieferbar sein. 

Gutes Notebook aber soweit. 

Im übrigen find ich die Idee mit den leuchtenden Tasten garnicht verkehrt.


----------



## guna7 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann müsstet du wohl mal schauen was "PC Surf Hardware" bald released


 Ja, schaun wir mal!


----------



## Kaktus (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einem Zockernotebook


 
Nur weil ihr PCGH seid, muss es nicht unbedingt ein "Zocker" Notebook sein. Warum nicht mal ein schönes Netbook mit Non-Glare Display, auch keines mit 16:9 Bildschirm (völlig Sinnlos bei Netbooks) und einfach auf lange Laufzeiten zum Arbeiten getrimmt? Aber bitte kein Atom System. Ein vernünftiges Netbook würde sicherlich weit mehr Leute erfreuen als ein Notebook zum Zocken das aber krampfhaft günstig sein muss und damit auch kaum was taugt. 
Zumal ich die Wahl zu Medion nicht verstehe. Aus meiner Techniker Zeit.... zugegeben, ist schon ein paar Jahre her..... kann ich nur sagen... Finger weg von dem Mist. Die kamen Reihenweise zur Reparatur zurück. Zumal Medion ja nicht mal selbst irgendwas produziert, entwickelt oder wirklich selbst etwas zusammen stellt. Die kaufen nur nach Baukastensystem zusammen und dann nach dem Motto... egal wie, günstig muss es sein. Das geht leider oft in die Hose.


----------



## guna7 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Nur weil ihr PCGH seid, muss es nicht unbedingt ein "Zocker" Notebook sein. Warum nicht mal ein schönes Netbook mit Non-Glare Display ......


 Das wäre was für mich!


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Was für nen Displayformat schlägst du denn vor?


----------



## guna7 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ehrlich gesagt, ich weiß nicht so recht! 

PCGH könnte doch mal ne Umfrage machen, was die User in dieser Beziehung so möchten.


----------



## Kaktus (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

16:10 wäre schon mal Sinnvoller als 16:9, gerade wenn es um ein Netbook geht wo man nach unten so oder so schon kaum Platz hat. Auch nicht wirklich besser als 16:9, aber immerhin.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Dann würde ich es aber lieber bei 16:9 belassen.
Sonst hat man noch mehr unnötige Schwarze Balken wenn man mal nen Film schaut.
Außerdem hat das Ding Full HD, du dürftest eigentlich genug Bildfläche haben.


----------



## Kaktus (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Full HD auf 12"? Nicht dein Ernst  Ging mir ja um Netbooks, keine Notebooks.


----------



## Ionenweaper (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einem Zockernotebook


 
Ich schätze aber mal, wer einen Spiele-Desktop bei sich stehen hat, sucht weniger noch ein großes Notebook im 17- oder 15-Zoll-Bereich, sondern meist was mobiles (Spielen kann er ja zu Hause). Ich hab auch im Bereich 11,6-13 Zoll geguckt, als ich ein neues Gerät gesucht habe.

Gaming-Notebooks werden davon unabhängig auch noch nachgefragt, wär für mich aber nix - zu langsam.


----------



## kamiki09 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich finde das Teil ganz gut.
Allerdings könnte die SSD etwas größer sein und der Speicher dürfte bei 8 GB sein.
Der Preis ist aber wie ich finde auf jeden Fall ok.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Full HD auf 12"? Nicht dein Ernst  Ging mir ja um Netbooks, keine Notebooks.


 
Achso sorry, ich dachte du redest von vorgestellten Model.


----------



## guna7 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Ionenweaper schrieb:


> Ich schätze aber mal, wer einen Spiele-Desktop bei sich stehen hat, sucht weniger noch ein großes Notebook im 17- oder 15-Zoll-Bereich, sondern meist was mobiles (Spielen kann er ja zu Hause).


 So ist es! Wobei mir ein 15" Notebook schon gefallen würde.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hi,

danke für das umfassende Feedback. Wir werden es ins nächste PCGH-Notebook einfließen lassen.

Bzgl. des Netbooks: Wir leiten es an Medion weiter.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## RTZR (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Guter Preis, gute Zusammenstellung, ein Notebook ist immer ein Kompromiss, aber hier ist es es ein guter -> gekauft vielen Dank. 

Eine Frage: 
Kann ich damit Bluerays abspielen?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



RTZR schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Kann ich damit Bluerays abspielen?


 
Nein, das optische Laufwerk kann nur DVD.

Marco


----------



## Vhailor (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Seltsam, dass es noch soviele Angebote für 15" gibt. Ich finde das Konzept ziemlich halbgar. Für das mobile Anliegen eines Laptops zu groß und für "mobiles" Gaming mir persönlich (wäre es) zu klein.

Den Ansatz mobil mobil sein zu lassen und zu Hause die richtigen Games auch "vernünftig" zu zocken vertrete ich auch!
War die letzten Wochen auf der Suche nach nem guten 13,3" Sub-Notebook - wie wäre es denn mal mit so einer Konstruktion  ?!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt nicht unbedingt nach einem Zockernotebook


 Thilo wurde mittlerweile von jedem 3. hier zitiert, ich werde auch nicht originell sein  

Android und iPad haben mit dem Zocken auch wenig zu tun . Na, mal im ernst, zum Zocken brauche ich meine immer noch potente Kiste und meinen 27" Monitor. Ein Zocker-NB kommt für mich eher nicht in Frage. Für die, die es brauchen gibt es mittlerweile genug Alternativen. 

Aber ein schönes Sub-Notebook, welches noch mobil ist aber für welchen man noch keine Lupe braucht und nicht mehr skrollt als liest wäre was sehr feines. Ist ja schließlich auch PC Games Hardware . 

Ich suche bereits seit Monaten nach einem robust verarbeiteten Notebook mit guter Akku-Laufzeit, mit dem matten, gut ausgeleucteten und winkelstabilen 13"-Display, (leicht) beeuchteter Tastatur, Core i3 oder vergleichbar, ohne dedizierte GraKa, evtl. mit SSD, ohne BS, ohne weiteres Schnickschnack.
Bin kompromissbereit, bis auf Display und Tastatur und bin mittlerweile bereit bis 850€ dafür zu zahlen, mit SSD natürlich mehr. Über 1000 Scheine wären mir noch zu viel, aber vielleicht ist der Schmerz noch nicht groß genug.

Na, das klang doch wie Bekanntschaftsanzeige! Habe ich Euer Interesse geweckt?


----------



## MikeMayers11 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hallo!

Ist das NB denn in irgend einer Weise vorkonfiguriert? z.B. wird es ja kaum Sinn machen, Nutzerdaten wie "Eigene Bilder", "Eigene Videos" etc auf der SSD zu belassen. Natürlich kann man das auch selbst regeln - trotzdem die Frage, ob sich hier "PCGH-like" im Vorfeld bereits Gedanken gemacht wurde.

Wie es aussieht ist das NB auch nicht mit endlosem Softwaremüll vollgestopft und die Hardwarekonfig finde ich auch sehr gut. Wie sieht es denn mit der Lautstärke im Betrieb (idle/Last) subjektiv aus?

Greetz, Mike


----------



## faibel (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Gibt es einen Grund warum man sich bei 15,6" eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 antun muss ?
Eine Auflösung kleiner wäre höchstwahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl gewesen. Erstens ist dann die Lesbarkeit von Texten besser und zweitens würden noch ein paar Extra-fps für die "Gamer" abfallen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich verstehe die Aufregung über das verspiegelte Display überhaupt nicht.  Ich habe schon oft mit meinem Laptop im Garten gesessen und erst in Situation, wo auch mit einem matten Display nichts mehr zu erkennen gewesen wäre, gab es Probleme (wenn die Sonne direkt draufschien). Meine Freundin hat ein Notebook mit mattem Display und mir gefällt das überhaupt nicht. Die Farben wirken allesamt einfach irgendwie trostlos und dadurch für meinen Geschmack viel zu dunkel. So würde mir das Arbeiten überhaupt keinen Spaß machen...


@PCGH: Wollt ihr Medion nicht mal dazu überreden, evtl. Bildschirm, Gehäuse, Mainboards, Grakas (MXM-Format), usw. einzeln zu verkaufen? So könnte man sich ein Notebook mal komplett selber zusammenbauen.  Man müsste nur entsprechende Standardformfaktoren wie bei Desktop-PCs einführen.


----------



## RTZR (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hi zusammen, 
So mein Lappi ist jetzt da und ich bin mit der Power für den Preis sehr zufrieden. 

Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen: Im Vergleich mit der ursprünglichen Version des Rechners, die bereits in Tests top abgeschnitten hat (Infos unter Medion Erazer X6813 (MD97762) Test Notebook) fehlen Bluray und etwas Ram. Die 4GB sollten aber mit den 1,5Gb der Geforce vorerst dicke für aktuelle Games ausreichen. Hinzu kommt dass ich persönlich momentan kaum Bedarf habe mir unterwegs ne Bluray reinzuziehen. Sollte das der Fall sein, kann ich das LW austauschen oder eins per USB anschliessen und der Preis sollte sinken. Ram kann man auch nachrüsten.

Im Gegenzug zu diesen Abstrichen finde ich PCGH hat meines Erachtens nach clever entschieden, dass man sich anstelle des LW und des Rams für ein besseres Display und ne SSD entschieden hat. Habe ne SSD zuhause und das ist schon sehr nice, aber mobil hat man oft ja noch weniger Zeit und da dann noch 5min zu rumzubooten.... nee nicht wirklich.

Ich hätte bei der Zusammenstellung auch so entschieden wie PCGH.  

P.S. bzgl. Geräuschentwicklung: Bei Vollast hört man den Rechner schon etwas, aber das kenne ich auch von einem Alienware eines Kumpels und würde es als ganz normal für ein Gamer Notebook einstufen. Ich meine übrigens mit "etwas" wirklich nur "etwas" d.h. subjektiv geht es. Und wenn ihr Games auf die SSD packt nehmt ihr dem ganzen nochmal etwas den Ton. Für alle TSler mit Headset dürfte das aber eh wayne sein, oder?


----------



## mannefix (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



RTZR schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> So mein Lappi ist jetzt da und ich bin mit der Power für den Preis sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Zwei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen: Im Vergleich mit der ursprünglichen Version des Rechners, die bereits in Tests top abgeschnitten hat (Infos unter Medion Erazer X6813 (MD97762) Test Notebook) fehlen Bluray und etwas Ram. Die 4GB sollten aber mit den 1,5Gb der Geforce vorerst dicke für aktuelle Games ausreichen. Hinzu kommt dass ich persönlich momentan kaum Bedarf habe mir unterwegs ne Bluray reinzuziehen. Sollte das der Fall sein, kann ich das LW austauschen oder eins per USB anschliessen und der Preis sollte sinken. Ram kann man auch nachrüsten.
> ...



Hi, wie sind den die Blickwinkel des Displays (besonders vertikal). Verändern sich die Farben wie bei anderen Notebooks?

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## EnzoRodrigo (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

finde es immer wieder erstaunlich was PCGH alles so auf die Beine stellt! Respekt und weiter so!

Aber für ein Gamernotebook kommt für mich persönlich nur ein Lappi ab 17" Größe in Frage. 

Ansonsten ist es wieder einmal gelungen ein gutes Produkt zu kreieren!

Gruß Enzo


----------



## Heady978 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Also ich hab mich ja lange zurückgehalten, hier was zu schreiben, aber was sich PCGH hier leistet, ist mal wieder der Knaller.

Erst gibt es die Umfrage zu glare/non glare Displays in Notebooks (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...kommt-ein-glare-display-spiegelung-frage.html), bei der bis jetzt rund 70% sagen, "kommt mir nicht oder nie wieder ins Haus" und passend dazu bringt PCGH mal wieder ein "supertolles"  Notebook der "Markenfirma" Medion mit .... *trommelwirbel* ... einem glare Display. 

Anschließend kommt dann auch noch folgende Ausrede:


PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Matte Displays mit der Auflösung 1.920 x 1.080 sind derzeit in Asien nicht  lieferbar, wir haben uns daher für ein Glare-LCD von LG entschieden,  durch die 220 cd/m² Leuchtkraft spiegelt es kaum noch.


 Eine andere Bezeichnung als Ausrede, kann ich kaum finden, denn Dell, Fujitsu Siemens, HP und Lenovo bieten derzeit sehr wohl 15,6" Geräte mit matten FullHD-Displays (Geizhals.at-Link) und die sind auch wirklich lieferbar, denn ein Kollege von mir hat vor wenigen Tagen erst ein Thinkpad W520 bekommen, mit genau solch einem Display.

Mir ist ja durchaus klar, dass es der Branche Printmedien nicht gerade rosig geht und man auf die eine oder andere Nebeneinnahme angewiesen ist, aber muss man deshalb alle Prinzipien, für die man als professionelles Hardware-Magazin steht über den Haufen werfen und sich zum Marketinginstrument einer allenfalls mittelprächtigen Firma, wie Medion machen lassen?

Klar hat Medion schon weit schlimmeres auf den Markt gebracht, aber "der Wahnsinn" ist was anderes. Dann seid doch wenigstens so ehrlich und schreibt rein, dass an anderen Stellen (z.B. Display und wohl auch die Tastatur) Abstriche gemacht werden mussten, um das Gerät noch preislich attraktiv zu halten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



EnzoRodrigo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> finde es immer wieder erstaunlich was PCGH alles so auf die Beine stellt! Respekt und weiter so!
> 
> ...


 
Das ist dein gutes Recht.  Full-HD auf 15,6 Zoll zeichnet sich dafür durch die sehr hohe Pixeldichte aus. Durch die kleinen Bildpunkte braucht's (subjektiv) nicht mehr so viel AA, als wenn diese Auflösung auf 17 oder 18 Zoll platziert wird.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Heady978 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich ja lange zurückgehalten, hier was zu schreiben, aber was sich PCGH hier leistet, ist mal wieder der Knaller.
> 
> Erst gibt es die Umfrage zu glare/non glare Displays in Notebooks (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...kommt-ein-glare-display-spiegelung-frage.html), bei der bis jetzt rund 70% sagen, "kommt mir nicht oder nie wieder ins Haus" und passend dazu bringt PCGH mal wieder ein "supertolles"  Notebook der "Markenfirma" Medion mit .... *trommelwirbel* ... einem glare Display.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

die Umfrage wurde nach dem Bestellen der Serie und Verfügbarkeit des Produktes gestartet, um eine eventuell weiteres PCGH-Notebook noch besser an die Bedürfnisse unserer Leser anzupassen. An matten Displays sind wir immer noch dran, leider ist es nicht so einfach. 

Marco


----------



## RTZR (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



> Hi, wie sind den die Blickwinkel des Displays (besonders vertikal). Verändern sich die Farben wie bei anderen Notebooks?



Die seitlichen Blickwinkel sind ok (habe nen Acer gn245hq am Desktop und sehe nicht viel Unterschied) erst bei ganz spitzem winkel von oben sorgt die sich verändernde Helligket dafür dass sich die Farben ändern.


----------



## Gnome (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Medion? Mensch PCGH...tiefer kann man ja nicht sinken


----------



## AK40 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Kann mir jemand sagen von denen die das notebook gekauft haben wir der so ist? Wenn es gut ist will ich mir auch eins kaufen.


----------



## mojoxy (14. Juli 2011)

Das gibt's doch noch gar nicht  oder habe ich da was verpasst


----------



## PCGH_Marco (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hier mal einige Tests des Medion Erazer X6813, auf dem die PCGH-Edition basiert:

TEST: MEDION ERAZER X6813 Core i7 Notebook mit 8 GB DDR3 Ram und nVidia GTX460M
Test: Gaming Notebook Medion Erazer X6813
Medion Erazer X6813 (MD97762) Notebook im Test Der Preis ist hei auf notebookjournal.de
Test Medion Erazer X6813 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Medion Erazer X6813 (MD97762) im Test - COMPUTER BILD
Hardwareluxx - Test: Medion Erazer X6813 - preisattraktives Gaming-Notebook mit i7-2630QM und GeForce GTX 460M

Marco


----------



## mojoxy (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Wie erwartet: Display unterste Kanone, Verarbeitung geht i.O. (ein Medion halt) und Leistung durchaus brauchbar, wenn auch etwas laut (unter Last).


----------



## kazzig (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich werde nie verstehen, warum jemand angewiesen ist auf einem Notebook zu zocken


----------



## thysol (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



kazzig schrieb:


> Ich werde nie verstehen, warum jemand angewiesen ist auf einem Notebook zu zocken


 
Wenn mann mobil sein will.


----------



## mojoxy (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Mobil um die nächste Steckdose zu suchen 

Naja ist wohl bei den meisten eher ein Desktopreplacement. Nicht jeder will und braucht die riesen Kiste auf/unter dem Schreibtisch. Kann das schon verstehen. Für mich ist das aber auch nichts. Ohne richtige Tastatur und Maus kommt bei mir kein Zockerfeeling auf!


----------



## LLChris (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

3 Fragen hätte ich noch:

Ist die Tastatur hintergrundbeleuchtet? 
Wie ist die SSD intern angebunden, SATA II oder III?
Wie einfach ist die SSD gegen was schnelleres getauscht?

Danke!


----------



## EugenioX (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Medion Erazer X6816: Gaming-Notebook bei Aldi - News - CHIP Online


----------



## mojoxy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



LLChris schrieb:


> Wie einfach ist die SSD gegen was schnelleres getauscht?


Das ist ein Witz oder? Bitte sag mir, dass das nicht ernst gemeint war! Was willst du denn da noch schneller machen? Wenn es nicht gerade ein SSD der ersten Generation ist (wovon ich einfach mal ausgehe), dann bringt dir der Ausstausch nichts außer Mehrkosten und den eventuellen Garantieverlust.


----------



## LLChris (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Also wenn Du mich so direkt fragst.... nein, das war kein Witz. Die 170€  investiere ich gerne, wenn ich dadurch eine 50% größere und um nominell  500% schnellere SSD reinstecken kann. Ich hab mehrere SSDs und der  Unterschied ist markant. Die 320er Serie geigt mit 90MB/sec nomineller  Maximalschreibgeschwindigkeit bei der vorliegenden 80 GB Variante ja nun  nicht gerade als Speedmonster auf.


----------



## LLChris (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



EugenioX schrieb:


> Medion Erazer X6816: Gaming-Notebook bei Aldi - News - CHIP Online



Das ist ja interessant. Wie schlägt sich die GT555 im Vergleich zur GTX460? Müsste ja etwas langsamer sein, oder? Die Grafikkartenbezeichnungen sind ja nicht gerade einfach zu durchschauen.


----------



## plusminus (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Bei Pcgh wird immer gegen ein klares (glänzendes,spiegelndes)Display gewettert und jetzt hat das Pcgh Notebook auch eins?!
Was soll den das? habt ihr eure Meinung geändert?  mal von der gerade noch ausreichenden Leuchtstärke abgesehen


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



plusminus schrieb:


> Bei Pcgh wird immer gegen ein klares (glänzendes,spiegelndes)Display gewettert und jetzt hat das Pcgh Notebook auch eins?!
> Was soll den das? habt ihr eure Meinung geändert?


 Wenn die PCGH ihre Qualität behält, nicht.
Evtl ist das spiegelnde Display günstiger oder besser verfügbar oder beides??


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



LLChris schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant. Wie schlägt sich die GT555 im Vergleich zur GTX460? Müsste ja etwas langsamer sein, oder? Die Grafikkartenbezeichnungen sind ja nicht gerade einfach zu durchschauen.


 
Geforce GTX 460M in Crysis (1.024x768): 45,3 Fps
Geforce GT 555M (SDDR3, 192 Bit) in Crysis (1.024x768): 29,5 Fps (geändert)



plusminus schrieb:


> Bei Pcgh wird immer gegen ein klares  (glänzendes,spiegelndes)Display gewettert und jetzt hat das Pcgh  Notebook auch eins?! Was soll den das? habt ihr eure Meinung  geändert?  mal von der gerade noch ausreichenden Leuchtstärke  abgesehen


 
Nein, wir haben unsere Meinung nicht* geändert. In diesem Fall hatten wir keine große Wahlmöglichkeit. Daher das LG-Panel.

*Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## plusminus (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Geforce GTX 460M in Crysis (1.024x768): 45,3 Fps
> Geforce GT 555M (DDR3, 192 Bit) in Crysis (1.024x768): 25,5 Fps
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich nehme an das soll heissen ( Nein ,wir haben unsere Meinung nicht geändert ) ein mattes display wäre hier angebracht.


----------



## scootiewolff (3. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich hab mir mal alle Kommentare angetan und festgestellt, dass ihr manchmal doch verwöhnt sein, ganz ehrlich, für diesen Preis ist dieses Notebook einfach TOP. Wer hier schreit, es ist kein Gamernotebook, der hat wahrscheinlich nur High End Sachen zu Hause, das mit dem Display, Leute, das kann man doch verschmerzen. Hätte ich das Geld zu Verfügung, würde ich mir das Teil sofort holen , es gibt absolut nichts zu meckern daran, basta, aus und ende!


----------



## Chris965BE (3. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

@scootiewolff: Ist doch klar warum die Kommentare hier so sind: So wie ich haben hier (fast) alle nen vernünftigen Desktop PC rumstehen der um einiges schneller ist und wahrscheinlich weniger gekostet hat. 

Meine Meingun zu dem Laptop:
Das ist kein soo schlechtes Gerät(bis auf Spiegelbildschirm). Das Teil gehört aber meiner Meinung eher in nen Mediamarkt oder Saturn Prospekt wo man mit Zahlenspielereien auf Kundenfang gehen kann. Die Menschen hier kennen sich einfach zu gut mit der Materie aus,oder?

Also ich bin grad auch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Notebook. Wird evtl. nen Lenovo X220. Nonglare + genug Leistung + absolute Mobilität dank angegebene 9h Akkulaufzeit und nur 1,5kg Gewicht und das für 690€ = ein Traum


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Das Display bleibt mit Glare ein no go. Ich habe noch kein Glare Display gesehen das nicht spiegelt sobald das Licht in irgendeiner Weise von hinten kommt. Von daher würde ich nicht einen Euro für das Gerät mit diesem Display ausgeben.


----------



## dabit (6. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hey Leute!
Ich wollte fragen ob es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit gibt - das Teil auch nach Österreich zu schicken ... - bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem Laptop und der scheint meinen Ansprüchen sehr gerecht zu werden!

so long


----------



## Bensta (7. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Wenn doch wenigstens eine 480m verbaut währe, die ja auch schon sehr alt ist. So aber nicht leider nicht interessant.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Schminkspiegel.


----------



## Axel_Foly (11. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



riedochs schrieb:


> Das Display bleibt mit Glare ein no go. Ich habe noch kein Glare Display gesehen das nicht spiegelt sobald das Licht in irgendeiner Weise von hinten kommt. Von daher würde ich nicht einen Euro für das Gerät mit diesem Display ausgeben.


 
mit dem display steht und fällt die sache ...


----------



## Chrigi26 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ganz ehrlich Leute? Für den Preis ist das Gerät eigentlich ein fairer Deal wie ich finde. Klar ist das Notebook von Medion, aber ich weiss eigentlich nicht was alle gegen Medion haben. Medion verkauft einige Mainstream-Produkte bei ALDI/LIDL, na und? Einige von euch kaufen ja auch Lebensmittel dort ein denke ich, warum sollten sie nicht auch mal ein Gaming-Notebook anbieten? Ist ja nicht so dass sie den ganzen Markt mit irgendwelchem Billigscheiss überfluten würden, des hier is ja eher eine seltene Aktion. Ausserdem habe ich mit Medion persönlich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren einen PC dort gekauft, der jetzt natürlich schon ziemlich altbacken ist, allerdings (verhältnismässig) immer noch gut und stabil läuft! Manche mögen vielleicht Probleme mit Medionprodukten gehabt haben, aber ich denke das die Abneigung gegen Medion auch teilweise einfach nur eingebildet ist, weils von ALDI bekannt ist...

Zum Notebook: Was habt ihr alle mit eurem Non-Glaredisplay??? Klar ist ein Non-Glaredisplay besser wenn man im Sonnenlicht ist oder starke Beleuchtung um sich herum hat, aber wenn man schon so ein "Desktop-Replacement" kauft, dass schwer ist, schnell heiss wird und ohne Strom nach gut 2 Stunden absäuft, dann wird man das sicher nicht nach draussen in die Hängematte (oder wo auch immer ^^) mitnehmen, dafür haben manche Leute dann ihr Tablet o.Ä.. Und wenn man so sitzt dass die Sonne aufs Display scheint: Tisch umplatzieren! Wenn man Lampen hat: ausschalten! Wenn man 1100 Tacken auf den Tisch legt für ein Notebook, dann wird man sicher noch die paar Minuten in das perfektionieren des Sitzplatzes investieren können. Zumal ein Glaredisplay nunmal bei gleichem Preis bessere Kontraste liefert, da liefern Non-Glaredisplays halt nicht die gleiche Leistung, was ich persönlich auch wichtig finde. Vorallem beim Gamen kommt es einem ja (meistens, Ausnahmen wie Minecraft bestätigen die Regel) auf die Grafik an, und die dreht man bei einem Gaming-Notebook ja meist volle Pulle hoch, da ist ein matter Bildschirm meines Erachtens eher hinderlich bei der Farbgebung.

Und auch wenn Medion vielleicht nicht High-Endkomponenten verbaut, ist der Preis doch, wie ich finde, mehr als fair. 
Ich habe bei Schenker Notebooks mal nachgerechnet

XMG P501 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
• 39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD Non-Glare (1920*1080) mit LED - Backlight
• NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M 1536MB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-2630QM - 2,00 - 2,90GHz 6MB
• 4GB (1x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1333MHz
• 80GB SATA-II SSD Intel 320 Series (SSDSA2CW080G3)
• DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner
• BIGFOOT Wireless LAN Killer N 1102 (OHNE Bluetooth)
• Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
• Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit DSP DVD deutsch
• inkl. Software-Installation (Betriebssystem+Treiber usw.)
• Microsoft Office 2010 Starter (nur bei Bestellung und Vorinstallation von Windows 7)
• Tastatur DEUTSCH

Preis: 1.521,00 €
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wie man sieht, kostet dieses Notebook gut 400€ mehr.
Die Vorteile sind:
-eine schnellere Grafikkarte, die die GTX 460M um vielleicht 20% überholt
-BIGFOOT W-Lan, was aber eher psychologische als reelle Vorteile bringt
-Non-Glaredisplay. w00t, PCGH sagt die Dinger seien nicht lieferbar in diesem Format, und hier werden sie standardmässig verkauft? Ich versteh nichts mehr.

Die Nachteile sind:
-Keine HDD verbaut da kein Platz vorhanden ist, diese muss extern angeschlossen werden an einem der USB 3.0 Slots = ein Slot weg wenn man Speicherplatz will
-kein Bluetooth (bräuchte ich persönlich aber nicht wirklich um ehrlich zu sein)


Also ich finde es gibt vielleicht bessere Marken (ASUS, MSI) für Gaming-Notebooks, aber Medion hat seinen Job definitiv nicht schlecht gemacht, und PCGH hat den Preis nochmals gedrückt, wie auch immer sie das gemacht haben^^. Das einzige, was mich stutzig macht ist das Full-HD Non-Glaredisplay das angeboten wird. Steht zwar auch erhöhte Lieferzeit wegem dem Ding, aber es wird wenigstens angeboten! Da könnte man wirklich was machen, wenn denn unbedingt JEEEDER ein Non-Glaredisplay will 

So, erstmal genug geschrieben 

Chrigi


----------



## stolle80 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

*Nur 1099€* haha, wer ist den so blöd und zahlt soviel geld für ein 15´6 laptop, wer spielt den überhaupt games mit laptops??
Haha viel spass damit.

Für 120-140 € gibts 15 zoll laptops bei ebay mit xp und 1 gb ram, zum surfen vollkommen ausreichend...aber wenn einer geld wegwerfen will, dann viel Spass

Hab dort schon 3 stück geholt , leasing Laptops von Siemens. Lifebook mit 40 Gb HDD und Wlan, und an meine Verwandten weiterverkauft, die Akkus sind teilweise neu halten noch 2 std. und laufen schon seit Jahren super.
Ich wäre doch schön blöd soviel geld dafür auszugeben und neuere Games kannstdu sowieso net damit spielen, Egal ob GTX460 M oder gtx280M..wer kauft denn sowas neu?

@chrigi
schon allein wegen den letzten 3 punkten würde ich ihn mir holen, hehe:

_• inkl. Software-Installation (Betriebssystem+Treiber usw.)
• Microsoft Office 2010 Starter (nur bei Bestellung und Vorinstallation von Windows 7)
• Tastatur DEUTSCH_


----------



## Cuddleman (19. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Im Großen und Ganzen, kann ich mich "Chrigi26" anschließen.
Ein Non-Clear Display ist immer ein Vorteil bei wechselnden Umgebungen, wie bei mir und zum "Zocken" hat der richtige Gamer seinen dafür brauchbaren PC zu Hause.
Das NB soll, dem Sinn nach, für gelegentliches "Zocken" verwendet werden auch wenn es schon beachtliche Leistung hervorbringt.

Der Punkt "weil von Medion", hm, mal ehrlich, wer weiß genau welcher Hersteller hinter diesem Medion-NB steckt(?), oder für wen produziert Medion sonst noch!

Viele kaufen durch Werbung übermächtig angepriesene Markenwaren, können beim Vergleich des Herstellers die Hälfte des Preises sparen, wenn man ein NO-Name Produkt erwirbt, bei dem der selbe Hersteller drauf steht. Die meisten namenhaften Hersteller produzieren auch für andere, im Auftrag, wobei der eigentliche Produktname nicht verwendet werden darf.
Das heißt natürlich, das die Qualität eigentlich die selbe ist, nur die Gewinnspanne des Herstellers pro Produkt geringer ausfällt, aber die verkaufte Menge das wieder ausgleicht. Der Markt läßt, auch namenhaften Herstellern, kaum eine andere Möglichkeit, als sich anzupassen.

Unter anderem findet man Beispiele bei: CPU-Kühler, Netzteile, PC-Gehäuse, Mp3-Player, Uhren, Autos und vieles mehr bis hin zum Eiscafe von Krüger, aber ohne Krüger-Logo.

Das witzigste an den NB-Herstellern ist, der Aufpreis für ein NON-Cleardisplay! Läßt man die Plastikscheibe weg, was ist es denn dann?


----------



## lenne0815 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Zum Notebook: Was habt ihr alle mit eurem Non-Glaredisplay??? Klar ist ein Non-Glaredisplay besser wenn man im Sonnenlicht ist oder starke Beleuchtung um sich herum hat, aber wenn man schon so ein "Desktop-Replacement" kauft, dass schwer ist, schnell heiss wird und ohne Strom nach gut 2 Stunden absäuft, dann wird man das sicher nicht nach draussen in die Hängematte (oder wo auch immer ^^) mitnehmen, dafür haben manche Leute dann ihr Tablet o.Ä.. Und wenn man so sitzt dass die Sonne aufs Display scheint: Tisch umplatzieren! Wenn man Lampen hat: ausschalten! Wenn man 1100 Tacken auf den Tisch legt für ein Notebook, dann wird man sicher noch die paar Minuten in das perfektionieren des Sitzplatzes investieren können.



Gern auch mal andersrum: wenn ich 1100 fuer nen Laptop ausgebe, erwarte ich das er mich nicht zwingt wie bloede nach der richtigen Sitzposition zu suchen.

In meinem Privaten Zimmer z.B. koennte ich ihn schlichtweg nicht benutzen solange draussen die sonne scheint, sie faellt direkt durch ein grosses fenster ein und die weiss gestrichenen Waende reflektieren immer noch stark genug um auf nem glare display nichts erkennen zu koennen und ich bin nun wirklich nicht bereit meine Gardine aufgrund des Laptops in eine lichtundurchsichte Plastikbahn zu Tauschen.

Glare ist augenwischerei, unter Roehren Kunstlicht siehts fein aus, da durch keine rauhe schicht das ausfallende licht gebrochen wird kommen kontraste und farben satter daher, mit sonem einfachen Trick kann man noch das billigste display pimpen, sobald man zuhause ist hat man nen sinnbefreiten spiegel aufm Schreibtisch stehen.

Btw, ich habe genau so ein laptop, 15ner mit full HD Glare Display, is mist :/


----------



## micha2 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Gern auch mal andersrum: wenn ich 1100 fuer nen Laptop ausgebe, erwarte ich das er mich nicht zwingt wie bloede nach der richtigen Sitzposition zu suchen.
> 
> In meinem Privaten Zimmer z.B. koennte ich ihn schlichtweg nicht benutzen solange draussen die sonne scheint, sie faellt direkt durch ein grosses fenster ein und die weiss gestrichenen Waende reflektieren immer noch stark genug um auf nem glare display nichts erkennen zu koennen und ich bin nun wirklich nicht bereit meine Gardine aufgrund des Laptops in eine lichtundurchsichte Plastikbahn zu Tauschen.
> 
> ...


 schreibtisch ans fenster. und schon hast du nen top bild.


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Chrigi26 schrieb:


> Klar ist das Notebook von Medion, aber ich weiss eigentlich nicht was alle gegen Medion haben. Medion verkauft einige Mainstream-Produkte bei ALDI/LIDL, na und? [...]
> Zum Notebook: Was habt ihr alle mit eurem Non-Glaredisplay???


 
Ich habe so meine Erfahrung mit Medionhardware:
-PC: Dem Freund ist nach 2 Tagen die Grafikkarte abgeraucht
-Monitor: Panel kaputt
-Notebook: Scharniere minderwertig und hatte große Überhitzungsprobleme, der Rest eigentlich i. O. bis Gut (Notebook ist von 2005, hatte DVI und ein Multitouch-Touchpad , jedoch zu der Zeit keine passenden Treiber). Inzwischen ist aber das Gehäuse einigermaßen auseinandergefallen 

Nee nee, da kauf ich mir was anderes. Kleine OT Frage: Baut Sony auch mal was besseres ein als diese minderwertigen Alps Touchpads?


Zum Glare: Ich habe ein Netbook mit Glaredisplay. Den Fehler mach ich nie wieder. Ob Desktopreplacement hin oder her (das PCGH Notebook ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht, denn es hat eine Displaydiagonale von 15" und das Gewicht ist vertretbar für die Größe, denn so ein Gerät packt man in einen Rucksack oder eine Tasche.). Ich verlege mein Zimmer bestimmt nicht an die Nordseite, damit ich etwas sehe. So ein Notebook kann man während einer Fahrt im ICE beispielweise gebrauchen oder im Flugzeug (Oman Air hat z. B. Strom in der Economy )

Sieh es mehr so: Wenn ich 1100€ ausgebe, wieso soll ich mich an das Gerät anpassen? Wenn ich mir für 30k€ ein Auto kaufen würde, dessen Lack keine Sonne verträgt, sagst du mir dann, dass ich mir eine Plane kaufen solle und aufhören solle mich zu beschweren?


----------



## Po1son (5. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hallo also ich schau mich nun schon einige Zeit nach nem Laptop um auf dem ich auch zocken kann da mein PC langsam nimmer will das ganze ist nun nicht so dringend das ich schon heute einen neuen laptop brauch aber ich wollte dennoch fragen ob ihr eine weitere zusammenarbeit mit medion in erwägung zieht und eventuell noch ein Notebook mit non-glare display bringt? die Ausstattung passt so genau zu dem was ich will und auch der Preis ist mehr wie super.

___edit___
hui was gefunden  da kommt was mattes daher 15 und 17 zoll wenn der rest dann auch passt toll 

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Medion-Erazer-erstmals-in-17-Zoll.61169.0.html


----------



## GoldenMic (5. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Gibts eigentlich einen, der das Teil gekauft hat?
Hätte gern nen Review.


----------



## Heady978 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

@Po1son: Dann hoffe ich dir ist bewußt, dass eine GTX 460M nur halb so viel Shader wie eine GTX 460 für den Desktop hat und die Performance auch dementsprechend ausfällt. Sprich je nach Spiel wirst du eine Performance im Bereich zwischen Geforce 8800/9800GT und GTX 260 für den Desktop hinlegen. Für ein Upgrade in Richtung Notebook sollte dein aktueller PC schon sehr alt sein, wenn du dir erhoffst, dass alles besser laufen soll. Das gilt übrigens nicht nur für die GTX 460M sondern im Prinzip für alle, auch für AMD/ATI.

Ansonsten hab ich mich mal durch den Medion-Shop gegruselt.  Also wenn die Herrschaften im Gamingsektor punkten wollen, dann haben sie ja noch was vor sich.


----------



## Po1son (7. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Huhu da steht aber 


NVIDIA GeForce GTX560M DirectX 11 Grafik mit 1536 MB GDDR5
nicht 460M und die dürfte Starcraft2 laut Notebookcheck sogar auf Ultra mit 35 FPS zum laufen bringen. Wobei ich grad nachgesehen hab die GTX460M steht auch nicht so schlecht da.

Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Einfach ma abwarten und schaun was das ding dann letzten endes kosten wird.


----------



## fire2002de (22. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

das Ding will doch nicht wirklich wer kaufen oO


----------



## Rayken (22. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ist das teil wirklich so gut wie PCGH sagt oder ist das nur Eigenwerbung?^^

Auf dem Notebook ist ein fettes Medion Label drauf, die standen in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade für Qualität
sondern haben eher durch einen günstigen Preis versucht die Leute zum kaufen zu bringen...

Mittlerweile gehört Medion glaube ich ja zu Lenovo ob die da nun bessere PC´s/Notebooks produzieren??


EDIT: Hab noch einen Link gefunden zu einer unabhängigen Testseite...
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Medion-Erazer-X6813-Notebook.51973.0.html

bzw. hier noch einer:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...ebook-mit-i7-2630qm-und-geforce-gtx-460m.html


----------



## streega (22. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich nehme ihn trotzdem nicht!


----------



## schneiderbernd (25. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Rayken schrieb:


> Ist das teil wirklich so gut wie PCGH sagt oder ist das nur Eigenwerbung?^^
> 
> Auf dem Notebook ist ein fettes Medion Label drauf, die standen in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade für Qualität
> sondern haben eher durch einen günstigen Preis versucht die Leute zum kaufen zu bringen...
> ...


 nuja..in der Ausstattung vielleicht nicht schlecht...doch die Verarbeitung von Medion war ja bisher absolut grottig...hatte eins bei dem sind nach 2Tagen die Tasten abgefallen...und nach ner Woche beim zuklappen das Display gesprungen....wie es mitlerweile mit der Verarbeitung aussieht kann ich nicht sagen..nur würde ich eben darum auch kein Medion mehr kaufen. 1000€...naja...habe mir gestern ein Dell XPS 15 mit i7-2630M/GT 540M/8GB DDR3/750GB HDD und LED FullHD(beim XPS15 eins der besten Displays) für 903€ bestellt! Somit finde ich das Angebot gar nicht so günstig!


----------



## Rayken (26. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich glaube das einzigst bessere an dem Medion Notebook im Vergleich zu deinem ist glaube ich die Grafikkarte...
Trotz höherem "Produktlabel" ist die GT540 langsamer als die GTX 460M, so langsam blinkt man da nicht mehr durch-.-

Aber der Grafikchip lässt sich ja ausbauen und durch einen besseren ersetzen, wenn man das zusätzliche Geld hat^^
Aber ansonsten ist Dell nicht schlecht, nur wenn die Garantie da abläuft wollen die Unsummen für Ersatzteile haben!


----------



## sakulthefirst (28. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> nuja..in der Ausstattung vielleicht nicht schlecht...doch die Verarbeitung von Medion war ja bisher absolut grottig...hatte eins bei dem sind nach 2Tagen die Tasten abgefallen...und nach ner Woche beim zuklappen das Display gesprungen....wie es mitlerweile mit der Verarbeitung aussieht kann ich nicht sagen..nur würde ich eben darum auch kein Medion mehr kaufen. 1000€...naja...habe mir gestern ein Dell XPS 15 mit i7-2630M/GT 540M/8GB DDR3/750GB HDD und LED FullHD(beim XPS15 eins der besten Displays) für 903€ bestellt! Somit finde ich das Angebot gar nicht so günstig!



Du weißt schon dass eine 460m  je nach spiel um circa 50% besser ist als eine 540m ?
Außerdem ist ja noch eine SSD verbaut.

Mein Bruder hat sich vor circa 1 Jahr den vorgänger, auch mit einer 460m, gekauft.
Er ist sehr gut verarbeitet (Gehäuse ist von MSI) und sieht nicht mal halb so globig wie ein Vergleichbares asus gaming notebook aus.
Von der qualität kann es locker mit Marken wie MSI oder Asus mithalten
Auch nach einem Jahr klappert und wackelt nichts, alle Tasten funktionieren, und es gibt keine Lüftungsprobleme.

 und soviel ich weiß hat die PCGH-Edition auch ein besseres Display (von LG) als das originall verbaut.

Also für den Preis von 999€ wird man schwer ein vergleichbares Angebot finden.


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. September 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> nuja..in der Ausstattung vielleicht nicht schlecht...doch die Verarbeitung von Medion war ja bisher absolut grottig...hatte eins bei dem sind nach 2Tagen die Tasten abgefallen...und nach ner Woche beim zuklappen das Display gesprungen....wie es mitlerweile mit der Verarbeitung aussieht kann ich nicht sagen..nur würde ich eben darum auch kein Medion mehr kaufen. 1000€...naja...habe mir gestern ein Dell XPS 15 mit i7-2630M/GT 540M/8GB DDR3/750GB HDD und LED FullHD(beim XPS15 eins der besten Displays) für 903€ bestellt! Somit finde ich das Angebot gar nicht so günstig!


 
Geile Sache. Kannste nen Link posten mit dem Angebot? Hört sich echt super an. Auch wenn es keine SSD hat..


----------



## lehmip (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Gibts schon Tests zu den Panels in X6813 PCGH-Edition und X6819 PCGH-Edition? Wenn die wieder so schwachen Kontrast und Schwarzwert haben... muss ich mir wohl doch ein DevilTech holen .


----------



## Dark-Blood (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Jetzt vormerken: Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit SSD, Geforce GTX 460M und Core i7-2630M zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Auf der Medion Seite ist das Laptop nicht mehr verfügbar. 
Gibts das jetzt gar nicht mehr oder bin ich einfach zu dumm 
es zu finden? 

Ich mein folgendes: 
MEDION Erazer X6813 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition jetzt für 999 Euro und versandkostenfrei.


----------

